
Generating World Maps for Unexplored 2 - viburnum
https://www.ludomotion.com/blogs/generating-world-maps/index.html
======
rendall
The first half is the clearest, most concise map generation algorithm I've
seen.

The visual map generation is not as clear to me, but the results are gorgeous.

